# Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2014



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thought I would get this started. WKC will be held on Feb 10-11. It will air on USA and CNBC. 8-11 pm ET both nights, with full broadcast on CNBC on Mon, and full broadcast on USA on Tuesday (due to wrestling on USA on monday). For the first time, Tuesday night's telecast will also be seen live in the Pacific Time zone from 5-8 p.m. PT and will repeat in that time zone from 8-11 p.m. PT as well

Monday night will be- Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting and Herding Groups
Tuesday will be- Sporting, Working and Terrier Groups, as well as Best In Show

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/

There will be live streaming during the day to the website, and social media sites, and their phone app. 

This year three breeds will make their debut: The Rat Terrier, The Chinook, and The Portuguese Podengo Pequeno. 

Also new this year, WKC will be holding their first ever Master Agility Championship on Feb 8 and the finals will air on Fox Sports 1, live from 7-9 pm ET and 4-6 pm PT. 228 dogs will try their paws at winning this.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2014/show/agility.html

As always I will post winners and other info with pictures to this thread.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Going to put it down on my calendar. Last year I forgot, & only saw the ending of the WKC show.

Can't wait, this will be my first year watching both nights. Really excited to see a few breeds.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay for Rat Terriers! Yay for agility!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cheering for Fritz or Buck to go BIS!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh thanks for the info on the agility! I hadn't heard about it.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Going to Westminster is one of my (pipe) dreams.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

YAY AGILITY ON TELEVISION. 

I vaguely remember televised agility on Animal Planet back when they, y'know, had shows about animals on that channel. But it's been years! 

So excited! I'm hoping tons of non dog people will see it so I can hear less "You do WHAT with your dog? o.o"


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm super excited! I don't know who is going for Welshies, but I hope the #1 dog is there. 

Really excited for agility too. I think one of our instructors is going with her chessies and it would be fun to see her on tv.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I know...I'm psyched the agility is being televised. Lars' mom and uncle are supposed to be going for agility.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Cheering for Fritz or Buck to go BIS!!


Word is that it's Matisse's to lose. Guess we will see. Wouldn't be surprised if he won.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I cannot wait. I love this show; I'd love to go one day and now one of my favorite rare breeds is in it! I love the Chinooks; they're awesome dogs! I have to write it down on my calendar cause I wasn't sure if it was on the 9th or 10th. 

Did you guys hear Westminster has allowed mixed breeds to compete in the agility this year? Pretty cool.
http://news.yahoo.com/westminster-d...lYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1ZJUDA1MV8x


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Going to Westminster is one of my (pipe) dreams.


Me too, I guess for now, I just have to admire from afar.

Anyone (here) going to WKC dog show?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the agility trial, too. Two people I (sort of) know will be there competing! Katie can root for her BFF Sarah. 

Is there a complete list of the conformation entries? I found the top five and national specialty winners.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Entry Breakdown- http://www.infodog.com/files/htjpg.prg;shownum=491
Judging Program- http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2014/show/WKC_2014_Judging_Program.pdf


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks! Setting my DVR, and looking forward to watching agility on TV!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I will try to remember it this year.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> YAY AGILITY ON TELEVISION.
> 
> I vaguely remember televised agility on Animal Planet back when they, y'know, had shows about animals on that channel. But it's been years!
> *
> ...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

All of y'all that have the pipe dream to go to Westminster, plan on going in 2017  I plan on having animals entered there.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably a silly question, but are either of those channels available without cable?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Because it's Westminster, you should be able to see it on regular TV. Don't quote me on that, though


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> All of y'all that have the pipe dream to go to Westminster, plan on going in 2017  I plan on having animals entered there.


I'll show up with Watson. Not even kidding. I live only 1.5 hours north (assuming we don't move to Albany soon) and you are welcome with the GSDs


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CoverTune said:


>


I laughed until I cried. That was hilarious.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> I'll show up with Watson. Not even kidding. I live only 1.5 hours north (assuming we don't move to Albany soon) and you are welcome with the GSDs


Please do come! The dogs I pan on entering will be of my breeding


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Please do come! The dogs I pan on entering will be of my breeding


By then Jari should be mature and looking awesome, so perhaps we can be there, too


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I reading this right, on Monday it'll be on CNBC from 8-11 pm and Tuesday on USA from 8-11 pm?

I got my TV guide and it's not even listed on any channel on Monday night.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll be watching, one of our clients will be showing her Belgian Sheepdog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Am I reading this right, on Monday it'll be on CNBC from 8-11 pm and Tuesday on USA from 8-11 pm?
> 
> I got my TV guide and it's not even listed on any channel on Monday night.


Yep 8-11 pm Monday Feb 10th on CNBC and Tues Feb 11th on USA. There will be an oncore of the first night at 11 pm-2 am Mon/Tues on CNBC and 8-11 am Tues on USA. The Second night will be oncored 8-11 am on USA on Weds 12th.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Going to bump this thread. Two more days until the Agility Championships,can't wait.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Going to bump this thread. Two more days until the Agility Championships,can't wait.


Im excited too.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Going to bump this thread. Two more days until the Agility Championships,can't wait.


I have to work, but my fiancé is recording it for me. <3 So excited!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Agility recorded! Super excited!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I just got an email that Pearls' daddy is on his way to Westminster.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> I just got an email that Pearls' daddy is on his way to Westminster.


It's good that they are going early, I have heard people have been told to plan to get there a few days before and plan to stay a few days after due to weather.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I found out that someone I know is competing in agility. Look for Murphy the Chessie! Murphy is competing in agility with the husband, while the wife is doing conformation with one of their other dogs. I'm excited for them and hope we get to see them on tv.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I do have to laugh at how much press the whole 'mutts' thing is causing for the agility.

I especially laughed because on two sites I've seen at least two of the dogs are sports bred borderstaffies.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I do have to laugh at how much press the whole 'mutts' thing is causing for the agility.
> 
> I especially laughed because on two sites I've seen at least two of the dogs are sports bred borderstaffies.


Oh I know, haha.

I don't even own a purebred dog, and I find it kind of annoying, actually. I've noticed really negative vibes toward AKC and purebred dog owners from some of the articles and comments I've read. Almost like the AKC community is full of purebred dog owning snobs that are finally, reluctantly letting mixed breeds in, _but won't let them participate in Best in Show, the nerve!_ I'm, like, "You know, AKC allowing mutts in performance events is nothing new, right?" and, uh, "Conformation showing is about being compared to a breed standard, which mutts don't have," and, well, "You know most purebred dog owners have nothing at all against mutts. Many own mutts and participate in breed rescue."

I feel like these articles are being written by people that know nothing about dog shows.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is awful, but at least they did end up finding the last dog. 

http://www.wfmj.com/story/24664766/...overturns-in-austintown#.UvVvxhcrpe4.facebook


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a reminder, Agility is on tonight starting at 7-9pm ET on Fox Sports 1.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Got it on the recording schedule! Looking forward to this, the Incredible Dog Challenge is good but I need more agility!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Of the eight 'mutts' here: http://www.peoplepets.com/people/pets/gallery/0,,20784424_30098286,00.html#30098287

1 is a purebred, non AKC breed. 2 are sports bred borderstaffies. 

The press is really spinning this thing.


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Of the eight 'mutts' here: http://www.peoplepets.com/people/pets/gallery/0,,20784424_30098286,00.html#30098287
> 
> 1 is a purebred, non AKC breed. 2 are sports bred borderstaffies.
> 
> The press is really spinning this thing.


"a farm collie, which is a mixture of a bunch of different herding dogs"

*head desk*


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Agility just about to start. Supposedly the one and only weim entered made it to the finals, so excited about that.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like the basketball game is in OT!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

It's still regulation time, they've just been fouling each other a LOT in the last ten minutes, making the whole thing draw out a lot. :/ I want my dog agility!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Looks like the basketball game is in OT!


No, under 4 mins left though.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I like going to basketball games but watching it on tv when I should be watching dog agility is make me angry....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I like going to basketball games but watching it on tv when I should be watching dog agility is make me angry....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL I am the same, I just yelled "COME ON" at that last time out. Another one


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

WHEW! I thought that was going to go into OT for a second there! Agility time! Let's go!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL realizing that Oregon (my school) was playing, and I don't even care. I want to watch the dog show!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, it didn't go to overtime. Half an hour after it was suppose to start, lol.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

FINALLY its on!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This course is making me dizzy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just found out that the weim that will be competing tonight was bred by BB's breeder.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks like a pretty intense course. Of course, I know next to nothing about agility besides that it's awesome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's the little guys up first.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That Cairn was too cute.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

My goodness. These little guys aren't very quick. XD

When I watch via youtube, I usually skip to the medium and big dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That one jump is getting a bunch of them, lol.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> My goodness. These little guys aren't very quick. XD
> 
> When I watch via youtube, I usually skip to the medium and big dogs.


That's what I was thinking! The pap was pretty quick though! I'm used to watching BC's run on YouTube so I'm guessing that's why I'm thinking there very slow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Aw man. Was rooting for Andréa and Chase. He's Mia's uncle and a two times world dog an national champ. He's getting up there in age though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Aw man. Was rooting for Andréa and Chase. He's Mia's uncle and a two times world dog an national champ. He's getting up there in age though.


This course is tough, seems to be getting the better of some of the dogs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

momtolabs said:


> That's what I was thinking! The pap was pretty quick though! I'm used to watching BC's run on YouTube so I'm guessing that's why I'm thinking there very slow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Chase is really fast. Watched him at nationals last year. He's made worlds twice- I think back in 06/07. He's older than Summer if I recall correctly. Gorgeous dog. Maybe Andrea will have better luck with her other pap. She's awesomely talented.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

These guys are good, weird seeing agility on TV! I liked that little poodle a lot.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

That jump!!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That jump is really killing it. It's really interesting to see which places really seem to trip up the dogs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's important to remember this is just a regular trial and not something like nationals where it's 'the best'. 8" national champ last year was almost as fast as the bc champ. 

EZ is up and he's crazy.

Mia's aunt sparkle now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

WOAH! That was a fast one. Glad he did it right.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally! A clean, fast run. Good job EZ!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG that pap was amazing!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

That one part was a little ugly but he definitely more than made up for it. I think everybody almost trips over their little guy at some point.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Three of my favorite agility paps. <3. Got to watch all at nationals. Too bad masher wasn't there too.

I love papillons.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mia's got some awesome relatives!! I wish more Paps competed around here, we usually just have Corgis and Lola in our class.


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

The difference in speed between the Paps and the other dogs was amazing! Only the Yorkie seemed to come close to comparing.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw missed the teter.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Honest to Dog if the announcer says "goooood puppyyyy" one more time I'll smack him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Apparently all you need to do to get your dog into agility is play with them
and get them excited. Who knew?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rat Terrier up. And is in first now.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeee Rattie! Clean run and a burst of speed at the end!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That 12" papillon Dallas is Mia's brother. I had no idea he was running! So out of the four paps we had mias aunt, uncle and brother. Crazy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> That 12" papillon Dallas is Mia's brother. I had no idea he was running! So out o he four paps we had mias aunt, uncle and brother. Crazy!


That is so cool.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> That 12" papillon Dallas is Mia's brother. I had no idea he was running! So out o he four paps we had mias aunt, uncle and brother. Crazy!


That's awesome! Nice family! Do you have any video of your dogs running?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I knew that poodle was going to do that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome Mini Schnauzer


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

So now I want a pap, and a shetland, and a mini schnauzer... Hahaha.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw man that sheltie almost had it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I need to get video. Sadly Mia is a bit hit or miss in agility lately. As my trainer said she definitely has talent when she not being weirded out. Summer is faster.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Effisia said:


> So now I want a pap, and a shetland, and a mini schnauzer... Hahaha.


I think I need a sheltie, not a corgi. Lol.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

So that trouble jump just isn't something most of these trainers see in US competitions and that's what's throwing all these dogs/handlers off?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> So that trouble jump just isn't something most of these trainers see in US competitions and that's what's throwing all these dogs/handlers off?


That is what it seems like. I hope that at least one of this division will qualify.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw man that was so close for the springer.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

FINALLY!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Go Spanky! Woo!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Dash!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a mad crush on Dash. Cutest dog I've ever seen in real life.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Dash's run was great. It's really amazing to watch these dogs!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, that Dash is ADORABLE. So much love, and what an awesome run.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pyrshep and papillons. <333


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Clean run for the Sibe, woot!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I was really looking forward to watching the Agility, but the channel isn't available.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw man that was so close, for the Beardie.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang!!! That Aussie was killing it!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> Dang!!! That Aussie was killing it!


I know, so close.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a fast run, but at least it was clean.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, I checked on the channel, & it wasn't there.Weird...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome run for that BC.



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Maybe I missed it, I checked on the channel, & it wasn't there.Weird...


Turn the channel on, it went over it's slotted time, so won't show up on guide.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to say, watching those BCs on these runs is one of my favorite things. They're just so fast and flexible and focused!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Poor BC  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah feel bad for that dog, but clearly something was wrong.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Awesome run for that BC.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the channel on, it went over it's slotted time, so won't show up on guide.


Thanks!Watching it now:biggrin1:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Time to root for the weim.

LOL at that Golden.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> LOL at that Golden.


Haha my thoughts the ENTIRE time. LMAO!! I just love that dog, absolutely adorable <3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah the BCs are often very fast. The winner definitely was. 

I get giddy with Dash though. Something about those sheps. There's a pretty good chance my next two dogs will be a shep and a BC.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

The Golden...


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Hahaha. That golden was like "Look at me, I'm fabulous! Feel free to take my awesome picture". Love it. So adorable.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This golden has made my night,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Yeah the BCs are often very fast. The winner definitely was.
> 
> I get giddy with Dash though. Something about those sheps. There's a pretty good chance my next two dogs will be a shep and a BC.


I would love to have a BC, but it's just sooooo not the dog for our lifestyle. And you don't see Newfs too often in agility competitions.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw man that collie was so close.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL at that ridgeback.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh looks like the weim is up after the Mal.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

That Ridgeback is a gorgeous animal.

Wooohooo! A Malinois! Funny name, super cute dog. Hope it does well


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw man! Poor storm.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Is this the dog from BB's breeder?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hahaha the weim!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Hahaha that Weim and the jump!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

The Weim with the jump made me laugh.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> Is this the dog from BB's breeder?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. Not sure the breeding, but could be from the same sire at least.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This rottie is gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Rottie!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful run for the Rottweiler

The Afghan is beautiful


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Annabel was fascinated by the Rottie. Totally focused and couldn't take her eyes off. I think I know her favorite now!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Afghan! Aw man.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh, LOVE that Rottie!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

That Rottie was fantastic!! The Afghan is stunning - what a beautiful expression. Shame about the last bit but otherwise a nice run <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ooh GSD is up!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

The GSD is gorgeous.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah man, and that GSD was doing really great, too. What a gorgeous, gorgeous dog though. Love those bi-colors <3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nice GSD...massive faceplant. Didn't care.

Just like Moo xD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last dog gets it!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay for Roo!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Nice GSD...massive faceplant. Didn't care.
> 
> Just like Moo xD


There was almost a squabble between the GSD and Rottie at the end there.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup, saw that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That was CLOSE. I was cringing at the near fight. Should not have the other dog in the ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the rottie was eyeing most of the dogs after his run.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Lets see who wins the Championship!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, that made me nervous but glad nothing came of it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well it was a good night overall. Looking forward to Mon-Tues, been hearing about some of my friends heading up there so I hope they do well.

Also that dude should not have been mic'd could hear him say the winners, kinda spoils it.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well the rottie was eyeing most of the dogs after his run.


I actually closed my eyes when I saw the GSD cross the finishing jump and dash right into the Rottie. OMG.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> I actually closed my eyes when I saw the GSD cross the finishing jump and dash right into the Rottie. OMG.


That part scared me, glad nothing happened.


Excited for Monday & Tuesday. This time, I will actually not be confused,lol.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I am a bit dissapointed considering this was "the" Westminster. I was expecting higher caliber dogs, more like what I used to see back when they had that really big named (like the name was really long) one on animal planet (like 10 years ago)

And the woman giving the overall awards at the end saying she has no idea what she was doing... I just expected more, although maybe I shouldnt 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Guess I will post it again since we have gotten to 8 pages. 

FULL Broadcast will be on CNBC 8-11 pm on MON.
FULL Broadcast will be on USA 8-11 pm TUES.

ENCORES

For First Night- 11 pm-2 am Mon/Tues on CNBC and 8-11 am Tues on USA
For Second Night- 8-11 am on USA on Weds 12th


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Who was the overall champion for agility? I missed it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I am a bit dissapointed considering this was "the" Westminster. I was expecting higher caliber dogs, more like what I used to see back when they had that really big named (like the name was really long) one on animal planet (like 10 years ago)
> 
> And the woman giving the overall awards at the end saying she has no idea what she was doing... I just expected more, although maybe I shouldnt
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well for one it was just an open show vs something like nationals so any masters dog could go. That said at least half a dozen were worlds teams dogs or national champions. So some were definitely high caliber. 

The other dumb thing was they limited each breed to only 3 dogs per class. So there should have been more BCs for sure and paps also maxed out their 3 per class thing too. Maybe Shelties too. 
I thought having an overall was pointless since it favors medium dogs so much.



Xeph said:


> Who was the overall champion for agility? I missed it.


Border collie of course.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Who was the overall champion for agility? I missed it.


 I believe the BC won overall.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Booooorriiing


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I believe they did the three dogs per breed thig to just keep it more entertaining for JQP and have people more interested vs 20" just being all border collies and 16" being mostly Shelties, 8" being mostly paps, etc.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Xeph said:


> Booooorriiing


I think it was just fastest overall which of course will favor the larger dogs. I wish they'd do something that would scale things in proportion for them.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

RabbleFox said:


> I actually closed my eyes when I saw the GSD cross the finishing jump and dash right into the Rottie. OMG.


A friend posted a recording of the run on Facebook and I rewatched it. The GSD went straight to the owner/handler, not the Rottie, and then seemed to have gone over to sniff the dog as an afterthought? I noted that because I actually WAS initially worried about it being the GSD that would get the Rottie going (just because of all the breeds, the GSD would be one that generally had a low tolerance for crap from other dogs). 

The whole putting the leading dog and handler on a seat within the ring is stupid... and just plain weird??


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And yeah, I WANTED to see more Border Collies and Papillons! Not a fan of the 3 max of each breed rule, but oh well.


----------



## mholmes000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking forward to watching the herding group.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I think it was just fastest overall which of course will favor the larger dogs. *I wish they'd do something that would scale things in proportion for them.*


I was thinking that too.



Equinox said:


> A friend posted a recording of the run on Facebook and I rewatched it. The GSD went straight to the owner/handler, not the Rottie, and then seemed to have gone over to sniff the dog as an afterthought? I noted that because I actually WAS initially worried about it being the GSD that would get the Rottie going (just because of all the breeds, the GSD would be one that generally had a low tolerance for crap from other dogs).
> 
> *The whole putting the leading dog and handler on a seat within the ring is stupid... and just plain weird??*



I thought it was weird too. Then again, I don't know much about agility.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Judges for Each Group

Sporting- Mr. Sam Houston McDonald 
Hound- Mr. Douglas Johnson
Working- Mr. Clay Coady
Terrier- Mr. Bruce Schwartz
Toy- Mrs. Keke Kahn
Non-Sporting- Mrs. Jacqueline Stacy
Herding- Mr. Walter Sommerfelt

BIS- Ms. Betty Regina Leininger


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lol I don't think it's an agility thing. Not from what I've heard from agility friends.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah no that was stupid on a bunch of accounts.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't have cable, so didn't watch, but I've been reading people's reactions. And honestly, as a non-agility person/JQP I would find it much, much more interesting to see a mixture of breeds than see all or most of one breed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

sassafras said:


> I don't have cable, so didn't watch, but I've been reading people's reactions. And honestly, as a non-agility person/JQP I would find it much, much more interesting to see a mixture of breeds than see all or most of one breed.


Yeah I agree, I was excited to see other breeds. Was happy that Storm made it to the finals, too bad about the NQ.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

That Rottie was gorgeous, and in GREAT shape. I love that look on a Rottie. But yes the near-fight had me cringing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sassafras said:


> I don't have cable, so didn't watch, but I've been reading people's reactions. And honestly, as a non-agility person/JQP I would find it much, much more interesting to see a mixture of breeds than see all or most of one breed.


I do think as far as tv's sake goes it was better tv for the average non-agility person to ensure that it wasn't just 1-2 breeds per height. And I know that's what they were going after.

However, it does irk me some that this was billed as a 'finals' and a BIG DEAL to win when in actuality it was more of an exhibition for tv than anything. It's hard for me to call it the 'finals' if the dogs shown weren't actually the top competitors from the trial earlier in the day. It seems kind of unfair that if you were 4th place after the day competition but the top 3 were the same breed as your dog that you wouldn't get to progress even if you beat (and probably by a lot in some cases) the other dogs in the finals.

As far as I could tell, the only breeds possibly affected by it were papillons (8"), shelties (12"), and border collies (20") though. Seems like everything else was less than 3 dogs in the finals. May have missed something though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so upset. I couldn't watch it when it aired so I recorded it. It recorded all up until the last 2 height classes I think. Stupid basketball game running over its time slot, ruining my agility show. > Anyways, does it re-air or is it available online? Ugh.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sad that I missed the agility. ):


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some of the breeds and the times they are showing for Monday

12 Australian Cattle Dogs- 8:30
44 Australian Shepherds- 10:00
13 Belgian Tervurens- 9:30
15 Briards- 10:45
22 Borzois- 11:00
27 Bulldogs- 8:30 (same judge is also doing Frenchies)
1 Finnish Spitz- 2:30
52 French Bulldogs- 12:15 (I have a few friends showing, and know the judge)
16 German Shepherd Dogs- 10:30
19 Papillons- 1:45
8 Portuguese Podengo Pequenos- 10:45


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm so upset. I couldn't watch it when it aired so I recorded it. It recorded all up until the last 2 height classes I think. Stupid basketball game running over its time slot, ruining my agility show. > Anyways, does it re-air or is it available online? Ugh.


According to my DirectTV it will re-air on Tues at Noon on Fox Sports 1. On Wed at 9:00 pm on Nat Geo Wild.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Some of the breeds and the times they are showing for Monday
> 
> 12 Australian Cattle Dogs- 8:30
> 44 Australian Shepherds- 10:00
> ...


Woo! Bulldogs!!



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> According to my DirectTV it will re-air on Tues at Noon on Fox Sports 1. On Wed at 9:00 pm on Nat Geo Wild.


Awesome!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I think it was just fastest overall which of course will favor the larger dogs. I wish they'd do something that would scale things in proportion for them.


 I think you would be surprised how closely matched the 8" dogs are to the 26" dogs in course times. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD-UrHq9tR8


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Got confirmation from BB's breeder, that Storm is a half sister to BB. Kinda cool that BB's kin was the only weim to get one of the 225 invites (I forgot how many names they weeded it down from), and then made it to the final 50.

Apparently during her qualification run, she woo'd on the table, got the crowd laughing. That's a trait both her and BB got from their father.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Live streaming has started on the roaming channel, I know ring 4 will be starting soon with Bulldogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm currently waiting for Aussies to go in (ACDs are in now). I can watch it on my phone, but my computer hates the streaming....stops every two seconds. UGH.

Do they have the catalog up anywhere yet?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I'm currently waiting for Aussies to go in (ACDs are in now). I can watch it on my phone, but my computer hates the streaming....stops every two seconds. UGH.
> 
> Do they have the catalog up anywhere yet?


Not that I have seen yet, but gonna go back to the main site and check again.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Stream link? I want to watch the Aussies but I'm mobile!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ETA: Live stream link: characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/mobile/show.php


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

catalog is up now.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I got a pleasant surprise! A male I want to breed Wesson to is entered! There's no way I would get to see him otherwise, as he lives in Texas! SO excited!!! Hoping I like him.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pyrsheps show on my lunch break! Ring 9. Need to remember to watch it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I got a pleasant surprise! A male I want to breed Wesson to is entered! There's no way I would get to see him otherwise, as he lives in Texas! SO excited!!! Hoping I like him.


Which one was that?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's a bicolor male (he'll be the only one). Deblyns-TJRs Never Forget. Beautiful male in pictures, but no idea how he is otherwise. He was born in California, but his owner lives in TX


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> It's a bicolor male (he'll be the only one). Deblyns-TJRs Never Forget. Beautiful male in pictures, but no idea how he is otherwise. He was born in California, but his owner lives in TX


Just looked at some pictures, he is gorgeous. Has he been used yet?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not to my knowledge. He was only recently OFA'd. He's very young. His sister is also STUNNING!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is there a list with which dogs are showing? I'd like to see which kennels the pyrsheps are from.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Is there a list with which dogs are showing? I'd like to see which kennels the pyrsheps are from.


This: breed entries or this: pyrenean shepherds?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Aye, the catalog.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedentriesindex.php?year=2014


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I happened to stumbled on the Ridgebacks, right when my friend's dog was being gone over, it was cool to see him, didn't know he was going.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks. Almost entirely La Brise it looks like. Was hoping to see some dogs from the other breeders, but oh well.

Can I place a bet on La Brise Sun Bear?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Can I place a bet on La Brise Sun Bear?


Most likely will be.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Interesting entries for the Welsh. Very few dogs, and only one local who I recognize, which is strange. There are a decent number of nice dogs around here who actively show, but I guess nobody felt like entering this year. Maddux will probably take it since he's been cleaning up this year. 

I'll have to look out for Wesson's possible baby-daddy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well we won't be seeing an Entlebucher Mt. Dog or a Norwegian Lundehund tonight as there were no entries.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend's bluetick coonhound, got Opposite Sex.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Where can I find out what ring which breeds will be on? Need to watch some sighthounds!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's the official judging program: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2014/show/WKC_2014_Judging_Program.pdf

I think if you search for a breed it will also tell you when and where that breed is going on, without having to scroll through the program.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Where can I find out what ring which breeds will be on? Need to watch some sighthounds!


I posted a judging program on the first page, or you can go to each of the entry pages to find out the time and ring.

Xeph, doesn't look like he showed up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay!, looks like Cutter and Jaclyn got an AOM.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BOB Bulldog- GCH. My Heart's Bazinga "Sheldon"
He was select dog as one of the back up shows at Nationals last November.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nope, no Nuke 

BUT YEAH!! MR FRITZ!!! Scotty Yergin rocks the house again!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Nope, no Nuke
> 
> BUT YEAH!! MR FRITZ!!! Scotty Yergin rocks the house again!


Yeah I really like that dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There really was no wrong choosing between him and the select dog. The select dog is the 2013 GSDCA Grand Victor. Fritz was Select #2


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

My favorite borzoi got Best of Breed! (I think.)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> There really was no wrong choosing between him and the select dog. The select dog is the 2013 GSDCA Grand Victor. Fritz was Select #2


I like both of them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Frenchies just about to start in Ring 4, gonna watch.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh boo my work computer won't let me livestream it! You can see the breed videos though later right?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> According to my DirectTV it will re-air on Tues at Noon on Fox Sports 1. On Wed at 9:00 pm on Nat Geo Wild.


Thank you! 

Darn I didn't notice the live stream. I missed the Aussies. Oh well, can't wait to watch the show on TV!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Oh boo my work computer won't let me livestream it! You can see the breed videos though later right?


Yes the vids will be put up on the website later.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Just in case we wanted a giggle, here is what PETA finds offensive about the dog show:

http://www.peta.org/features/westminster-dog-show-abuse/

I think my favorite is 9. "Poor" Akita is getting his hair dried. Lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I am noticing some of the results are messed up on the website, hope they fix that soon.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Did anyone catch pyrsheps? Got my phone to watch the live feed but they were already on pulik.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

RabbleFox said:


> Just in case we wanted a giggle, here is what PETA finds offensive about the dog show:
> 
> http://www.peta.org/features/westminster-dog-show-abuse/
> 
> I think my favorite is 9. "Poor" Akita is getting his hair dried. Lol.


I love how they cited a person with a bottle marked "Plant Spray". Because, you know...it's not like somebody buys a water bottle in the plant section at Walmart or anything.

HOW INCRIMINATING!!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I love how they cited a person with a bottle marked "Plant Spray". Because, you know...it's not like somebody buys a water bottle in the plant section at Walmart or anything.
> 
> HOW INCRIMINATING!!


It's obviously full of chemicals. OBVIOUSLY. 

I'm also appalled at number 4. How dare they run a full line of shampoos, conditioners, and other grooming needs?!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Did anyone catch pyrsheps? Got my phone to watch the live feed but they were already on pulik.


Nope, sorry.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Did anyone happen to catch Redbones or know where I can find them? I slept through it :\


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

RabbleFox said:


> Just in case we wanted a giggle, here is what PETA finds offensive about the dog show:
> 
> http://www.peta.org/features/westminster-dog-show-abuse/
> 
> I think my favorite is 9. "Poor" Akita is getting his hair dried. Lol.


They better never step foot in a grooming shop. Those poor dogs getting baths/blowdried and matts out of their fur. How dare you properly care for your dogs coat? The only one I even remotely agree with if it is true is number 7/8 and I wouldn't call it abuse, just cheating. I can't believe that's what they consider abuse. Because obviously those dogs don't go home and just be normal dogs. Ugh. Hate PETA.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Did anyone happen to catch Redbones or know where I can find them? I slept through it :\


Results should be up on WKC's website, plus vids will be up later, not sure if they have started putting up breed vids yet.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh, the Livestream is really wonky for me, my internet connection must be on the fritz.

The breeder of my Skye Terrier will be showing tomorrow, though I doubt they can beat Good Time Charlie! He is on a roll.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh man, I was thinking about buying some of those blocks for grooming Mia. It would be so much less stressful on both of us vs fighting her to get her to stand up! 

I must be abusive.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I love how they labeled a dog that was just standing there "abused" because his hair was being "yanked". No, no it wasn't.

The only thing that was mildly incriminating was the Setter whose head was tied up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL, I guess I am abusive, I put the springers up on blocks on the table when they get bitchy about being up there. They aren't as small of blocks though, so I guess I am only half abusive, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BOB for Portuguese Podengo Pequeno's: GCH. Houla's Border Patrol Pw CM


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

So being incredibly bored at work, I looked up some pedigrees and my pup is related back several generations to one of the Newfs at Westminster. Guess I know who we'll be cheering for during the breed judging tomorrow!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> So being incredibly bored at work, I looked up some pedigrees and my pup is related back several generations to one of the Newfs at Westminster. Guess I know who we'll be cheering for during the breed judging tomorrow!


That is cool.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Papillons are in ring 2 right now, just started breed comp.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Huh. Looking at the list of Aussies, I recognize a few kennel names from when I was looking for a pup. Two are even related to a dam I almost put a deposit on a puppy for, but I didn't care for the breeder (don't think she trusted me either..) and didn't want exclusively show lines. Cool to see though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Papillons are on! I'm rooting for either 11 or 12 because they both have masters agility titles. Also owned by the lady that ran the two paps on saturday and are the pups of the dog placing second in 8" agility on saturday.

all very pretty dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

One of the Junior Prelim is on in Ring 12 right now.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like #17 GCH Wildfire On The Record. I've always liked her dogs. Really liked #15 too.

Awww he was kissing all over the handler when they won. So cute.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> Just in case we wanted a giggle, here is what PETA finds offensive about the dog show:
> 
> http://www.peta.org/features/westminster-dog-show-abuse/
> 
> I think my favorite is 9. "Poor" Akita is getting his hair dried. Lol.


ROFL

I love #4 - as if buying shampoo for your dog is such a horrible thing. My friends get blueberry facials for their pug mix - is that cruelty?

Also, #9 is funny. Omg, the Akita is getting his hair blow dried, and is being sprayed by a generic spray bottle with "plant sprayer" marked on it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Effisia said:


> So being incredibly bored at work, I looked up some pedigrees and my pup is related back several generations to one of the Newfs at Westminster. Guess I know who we'll be cheering for during the breed judging tomorrow!


Last year, Watson had a few uncles in Westminster. Nobody this year though :-( None of the local kennel names are represented (though one of the dogs is local and we've seen him around, so I'll be cheering for him)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> Just in case we wanted a giggle, here is what PETA finds offensive about the dog show:
> 
> http://www.peta.org/features/westminster-dog-show-abuse/
> 
> I think my favorite is 9. "Poor" Akita is getting his hair dried. Lol.


They had a similar link last year

http://www.peta.org/blog/abandoned-dogs-westminster/

My favourite part was this:


> In fact, Lara won’t even be keeping Banana Joe—he will be returning the dog to his breeder.


CRAP! A handler giving the dog back to its breeder/owner? HOW DARE HE.

I've come to understand that PETA doesn't understand the dog world. Or dogs. Or anything, essentially.

In other news:
I won't be able to watch the show tonight ): For some reason, we don't get the channel it's being shown on (even though we did last year). I have to wait until its shown again on Animal Planet on Feb. 14. BOOOOOOO


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

BOB for Frenchies:

GCH LIONHEART'S FORTUNE FIVE HUNDRED


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videoindex.php?year=2014&day=1

Breed Vids.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Looks like #17 GCH Wildfire On The Record. I've always liked her dogs. Really liked #15 too.
> 
> Awww he was kissing all over the handler when they won. So cute.



Do they list the handlers anywhere? I don't see it listed with the entries. I know someone how shows a lot of paps around here and wanted to see if she was competing.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> CRAP! A handler giving the dog back to its breeder/owner? HOW DARE HE.


Haha. I'd be pretty mad if a handler *didn't* give me the dog back after showing it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

meggels said:


> BOB for Frenchies:
> 
> GCH LIONHEART'S FORTUNE FIVE HUNDRED


I liked Jean's pics for BOB and BOS.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BOB Affenpinscher is the son of the BIS winner of last year. 

GCH Yarrow's Hi-Tech Ben There Done That


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Some very nice moderate Aussies took home awards

Best of Breed
GCH Copperridge What's Your Dream









Best of Opp
GCH Hearthside Riveredge Sure Is Summum









I prefer the Best of Opp dog myself but they are both nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Some very nice moderate Aussies took home awards
> 
> Best of Breed
> GCH Copperridge What's Your Dream
> ...


I like the head piece of the BOS dog moreso than the BOB bitch.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I liked Jean's pics for BOB and BOS.


Freda right? She is really nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

meggels said:


> Freda right? She is really nice.


GCH. Diva's Bastille My Heart, yeah.










I liked that Pied bitch that made it to the final cut.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> GCH. Diva's Bastille My Heart, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like Freda a lot, and black mask fawn's are usually not my favorite.

There was a pied bitch that really caught my eye towards the end...wonder if it was the same one...do you happen to know who it is?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I like the head piece of the BOS dog moreso than the BOB bitch.


He has a very nice head, very moderate not snippy or overdone at all, nice tight flews, nice ears as well not as droppy as the bitch's.
She is also a bit long in body for my taste.
"Quizz" BOS Winner


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Some very nice moderate Aussies took home awards
> 
> Best of Breed
> GCH Copperridge What's Your Dream
> ...


I prefer Best of Opposite too. Though, I like both.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

meggels said:


> Yeah, I like Freda a lot, and black mask fawn's are usually not my favorite.
> 
> There was a pied bitch that really caught my eye towards the end...wonder if it was the same one...do you happen to know who it is?


i would have to go back on the vid and catch the armband number. Vid isn't up just yet.

Although, she was close to the end of the bitches so I could just look up names and see if I find her.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Some very nice moderate Aussies took home awards
> 
> Best of Breed
> GCH Copperridge What's Your Dream
> ...


I prefer the BOS as well. I might be biased on color though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Meggels I think this is the bitch I was talking about

GCH Fessel's Nes Gadol Modani's Laila Tov


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I prefer the BOS as well. I might be biased on color though.


Speaking of color, I also like my reds to be richer in pigment like this girl below,


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My whippet's sire just went BOS!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> My whippet's sire just went BOS!


That's Awesome!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> My whippet's sire just went BOS!


Cool!

(too short)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Speaking of color, I also like my reds to be richer in pigment like this girl below,


Ooo.. that sure is pretty! Sign me up for one.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That's Awesome!


Thank you! Super excited! Bummed that he won't be on TV now, but still super sweet!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> Speaking of color, I also like my reds to be richer in pigment like this girl below,


Is there a name for that? I was trying to explain recently about how I like reds and red merles of that color but don't like reds and red merles (especially red merles) that are the lighter red.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Bulldog Breed Vid- http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/Breed Judging/2014/Non-Sporting/pid:foQO_EdW6e7N


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group Order for Tonight (I think)

Hound
Toy
Non-Sporting
Herding


----------



## iriskai (Oct 23, 2013)

trainingjunkie said:


> Thank you! Super excited! Bummed that he won't be on TV now, but still super sweet!
> 
> Here they are:


Swede William looked amazing and that was a TOUGH showing of bitches. Tawny has always been a favorite of mine, though she was pretty clearly trying to get to Amanda and Brazen most of the time.  Poppy looked fantastic as well. I'm not familiar with the dog that went Select.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't watch it live and the Papillon judging isn't posted yet. :b

I hope my parents aren't watching. After they saw the Paps last year they freaked out, telling me Mumble's legs are way too long.

Have any videos from the agility competition been posted? I haven't found any.



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I can't believe that's what they consider abuse. Because obviously those dogs don't go home and just be normal dogs. Ugh. Hate PETA.


It's especially laughable considering all the awful things they do to dogs/animals.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

iriskai said:


> I'm not familiar with the dog that went Select.


Looked him up, I know the breeder/owner/handler, she used to (and showed today) Uli who was the number 1 bulldog 4-5 years ago.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the Treeing Walker Coonhound Breed Winner: GCh. StackEm Up I Did It My Way


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Ooo.. that sure is pretty! Sign me up for one.


That is Lark's mom ^_^





Laurelin said:


> Is there a name for that? I was trying to explain recently about how I like reds and red merles of that color but don't like reds and red merles (especially red merles) that are the lighter red.


In most of the Aussie world the darker shades of red are usually reffered to either as "rich" or "liver/dark-liver/dark-red" It is the more desirable shade in the ASCA breed standard, the AKC breed standard doesn't mention color richness or quality at all.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Speaking of color, I also like my reds to be richer in pigment like this girl below,


I just love that shade of red in Aussies, such a beautiful aussie.



trainingjunkie said:


> Thank you! Super excited! Bummed that he won't be on TV now, but still super sweet!
> 
> Here they are:


Gorgeous Whippet.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the Papillon Breed Winner: GCH. Wildfire On The Record










The GSD Breed Winner: GCH. Wolf Creek Galaxy Of Merivern










The ACD Breed Winner: GCH. Littleflock's The Peacemaker










Boston Terrier Winner: Ch Motif's Unstoppable At Rio










Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen: GCH Hicotton Can'T Stop Rockin


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I would also take the second Aussie in the pictures posted earlier. (the tri color) I really prefer the head, honestly I wouldn't want the first one, I just don't care for that stop. I'm also not a fan of the light red (like most of you all, I prefer the darker).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oldest Dog we will be seeing tonight: GCH. Dante's Fire When Ready the 12 year old Schipperke










The Youngest- Ch Starfox Stealing My Heart At Juslyn the 19 month old Toy Fox Terrier


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just under an hour till show time.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

30 more minutes  So excited, I actually have it on the channel, so I won't forget


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

About 10 mins left, I have it so that all I have to do is push the previous channel button :clap2:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Its on woot!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Got to watch it livestream, Time Warner Cable doesn't have the channel

Edit: Where do you go to watch it Live Stream?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Got to watch it livestream, Time Warner Cable doesn't have the channel
> 
> Edit: Where do you go to watch it Live Stream?


I don't think they are live streaming the groups, but you can go to westminster's webpage and see

If you have USA channel it will be encored on that channel 8-11 am on Tues.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

On to the Hound group!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Saw that Afghan a few weekends ago, she is gorgeous.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh and yes it is mandatory now that the Basset and the Bulldog get judged on the ramp during groups.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, both Beagles are from other countries, cool.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL at the bloodhound.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I don't think they are live streaming the groups, but you can go to westminster's webpage and see
> 
> If you have USA channel it will be encored on that channel 8-11 am on Tues.


Thanks  Got the channel actually, which I'm glad about.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half is done.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

They're all so wonderful-looking. I love being able to see dogs that I normally never get to just walking around the city.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Effisia said:


> They're all so wonderful-looking. I love being able to see dogs that I normally never get to just walking around the city.


This

(too short)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah it's too bad about the Harrier (absent), and the Entlebucher and Lundehund (those too had no entries)

Love that PBGV.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Some friends of mine took BOB in ACDs...

Not that the ACD world is that big...


The Dog's name is James.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the Rhodesian Ridgeback, & Saluki.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That saluki was really pretty.

Gorgeous Treeing Walker.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Bloodhound made it


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Goose's half brother went BOS in the Chow ring


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

1) Bloodhound- GCH Flessner's International S'Cess










2) Whippet- GCH Sporting Fields Bahama Sands










3) Basset Hound- GCH Topsfield-Sanchu Eenie Meenie Miney Moe










4) Irish Wolfhound- Ch Kuriann Of First Avenue


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next Up the Toy Group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Banana Joe's son up first.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Chihuahuas both Long and Smooth.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a little behind, but I cracked up during the blue tick when they said that show dogs don't sit around on cushions eating bonbons. I said "yeah Watson! You're athletic and you do things!" and then realized that he's on a cushion chewing a bully stick. Yep, totally a spoiled show dog. Haha


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I'm a little behind, but I cracked up during the blue tick when they said that show dogs don't sit around on cushions eating bonbons. I said "yeah Watson! You're athletic and you do things!" and then realized that he's on a cushion chewing a bully stick. Yep, totally a spoiled show dog. Haha


Lol, that is too funny. Not sure what BB and the rest are doing, probably sucking on a blanket somewhere.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> In most of the Aussie world the darker shades of red are usually reffered to either as "rich" or "liver/dark-liver/dark-red" It is the more desirable shade in the ASCA breed standard, the AKC breed standard doesn't mention color richness or quality at all.


That is interesting! Most reds I see in show lines (AKC not ASCA) are very very light red, especially the merles. I really don't like it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Effisia said:


> They're all so wonderful-looking. I love being able to see dogs that I normally never get to just walking around the city.


You should find a local show to attend. My favorite part of going to shows is seeing the different breeds.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have cable here. Boo...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half of the Toy group is done.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

The Manchester terrier is pretty cool looking. I don't know anything about them, but I bet my fiancé's would like them.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Papillon.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> The Manchester terrier is pretty cool looking. I don't know anything about them, but I bet my fiancé's would like them.


My dad's uncle used to have a Standard Manchester, the way my dad talked about him he sounded like a really cool dog. His uncle's used to charter fishing trips on his boat, and the dog was the entertainment, would play baseball.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope Mrs. Mills knows how good of a job she and her husband have done with their redbones. That dog was one of the most wonderful examples of that breed I have EVER seen. 
If the judges keep pulling dogs like that and giving them the praises, then I see this breed going in a good direction. It's very solid right now, and I am very glad to see those in the major show world are keeping the breed the way it should be.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL at Pekingese. I love the Pomeranian.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there a link to the live stream? Or, if not, what channel is it on? I'll probably be able to find a place online that streams that channel live (hopefully).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I met that Poodle, we were set up next to Kaz at the fredricksburg show, she is really pretty. Pretty young too, but from a long line of really nice dogs from Japan.



Equinox said:


> Is there a link to the live stream? Or, if not, what channel is it on? I'll probably be able to find a place online that streams that channel live (hopefully).


It's on CNBC. I don't think groups are being live streamed.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php

you can choose which ring you want to watch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder what Keke is going to do. Lots of nice dogs in there.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Is there a link to the live stream? Or, if not, what channel is it on? I'll probably be able to find a place online that streams that channel live (hopefully).



It on CNBC. There isn't live streaming, I looked everywhere, & couldn't find anything.

I'm not sure, but I think it will be live streamed tomorrow, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> My dad's uncle used to have a Standard Manchester, the way my dad talked about him he sounded like a really cool dog. His uncle's used to charter fishing trips on his boat, and the dog was the entertainment, would play baseball.


Haha, awesome!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php
> 
> you can choose which ring you want to watch.


That is for the morning stuff.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Better than not being able to see anything though I would think?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> It on CNBC. There isn't live streaming, I looked everywhere, & couldn't find anything.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think it will be live streamed tomorrow, but don't quote me on that.


I believe video from tonight will be online, and will be encored on TV. Live streaming of breed judging will be on the website tomorrow as well.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> It's on CNBC. I don't think groups are being live streamed.


Thanks! Tried to find something online but unfortunately it just took me to the weather. Bah, oh well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Placements

1) Min Pin- GCH Marlex Classic Red Glare










2) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel- GCH Grantilley Galaxy Moon










3) Pomeranian- GCH CR Chase What Matters










4) Pekingese- Ch Yakee Easily Persuaded


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I wonder what Keke is going to do. Lots of nice dogs in there.


Do you know my nick name for Keke?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay for Non-Sporting Group next.



JohnnyBandit said:


> Do you know my nick name for Keke?


I think I know most people's nick names for Keke, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Loved that Sheldon looked at the camera as he came in, lol.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yay for Non-Sporting Group next.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know most people's nick names for Keke, lol.


I have two.... Kooky Keke and Freaky Keke.....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty Eskie.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Now Ms. Stacey, I have Much respect for...


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous Eskie


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I have two.... Kooky Keke and Freaky Keke.....


Kooky is the one I hear most.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty Boston.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SHELDON!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful bulldog, & Shari-pei


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Frenchie.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the Finkie


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

On to the second half.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Keeshonds are cool dogs. I like the one that just showed! Met some in person recently, and they were friendly, apparently great agility dogs. I doubt I could handle all that fur, though!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I just want to trim that cavalier's feet. Is that bad? XD


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What is the judges obsession with the Pekenese? They seem to win (or at least have a group 1-4) win every year. I'm really glad the Min Pin won.

That Skipperke is adorable.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Keeshonds are cool dogs. I like the one that just showed! Met some in person recently, and they were friendly, apparently great agility dogs. I doubt I could handle all that fur, though!


I definitely couldn't handle all the hair, & grooming.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Rowdy said:


> That Skipperke is adorable.


Aaah, I agree. I love its face.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rowdy said:


> What is the judges obsession with the Pekenese? They seem to win (or at least have a group 1-4) win every year. I'm really glad the Min Pin won.
> 
> That Skipperke is adorable.


Well that Peke comes from a great breeder in the UK, and David shows them really well. That peke is a really nice one, I like Malachy more but that one is still nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay Frenchie!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought I'd heard a few years ago that the AKC was going to add a few new groups: the Northern group, and split off the setters and spaniels, and then they were going to get rid of the nonsporting group. Does anyone know about that?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rowdy said:


> I thought I'd heard a few years ago that the AKC was going to add a few new groups: the Northern group, and split off the setters and spaniels, and then they were going to get rid of the nonsporting group. Does anyone know about that?


It was put on the back burner the last time I checked, not sure if it will be revisited. Also they were not getting rid of the Non-sporting, just taking a few breeds out.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> I thought I'd heard a few years ago that the AKC was going to add a few new groups: the Northern group, and split off the setters and spaniels, and then they were going to get rid of the nonsporting group. Does anyone know about that?


There is going to be a blood feud over that... Many also want to move the GSD into working...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Non Sporting

1) Standard Poodle- GCH Brighton Lakeridge Encore










2) Tibetan Spaniel- GCH. Kan Sing's Tenzin










3) Miniature Poodle- GCH Bellefleet's Living In The Fast Lane










4) Dalmatian- GCH Spotted Bliss Oreo Delight


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

On to the last group of the night: Herding.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a very pretty Lapphund.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

The rough collie, Finn, is one of the most winning rough collies ever. We've seen him in person. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely Malinois!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

:laugh: the Belgian Sheepdog locked his handler out of the hotel room, lol.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Belgian Tervuren



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> LMAO the Belgian Sheepdog locked his handler out of the hotel room, lol.


I heard that, & started laughing


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Love the warning against apartment dwelling with border collies. Guess who's moving to an apartment shortly with a high drive border collie mix? Ahahah.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely Briard, and lol at his love of Red Velvet cake.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty Smooth Collie. And love that Finnish lapphund.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice Smoothie!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely GSD!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty GSD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, Icelandics do bark A LOT. I have a friend with them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that OES, would be cool if he won the group again.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Shelties always look so happy!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Sheltie


Rowdy said:


> Shelties always look so happy!


I agree, they always do


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I love that OES, would be cool if he won the group again.


That's another breed that seems to get chosen every year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This crowd seems to be helping a little more than in past years lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Herding Group

1) Cardigan Welsh Corgi- GCH Riverside Telltail Coco Posh










2) Puli- GCH Cordmaker Topsy Turvey










3) German Shepherd Dog- GCH Wolf Creek Galaxy Of Merivern










4) Old English Sheepdog- GCH Bugaboo's Picture Perfect


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> This crowd seems to be helping a little more than in past years lol.


We went to the 2012 Westminster Show. The crowd REALLY gets into it. You can't appreciate it on TV. They're out there hooting and hollering and waving in the bleachers. Then you start making deals with your neighbors: I'll shout for your fav if you yell for mine. It's a riot!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok so that's it for the night. There is an encore coming up next on CNBC for anyone that missed anything. Another Encore on USA at 8-11 am tomorrow as well. 

Tomorrow it starts back up again at 8:00/8:30 am. Tomorrow is Sporting, Working, Terrier day. Live Streaming on Westminster's website for each ring will start back up early morning. You should still be able to watch breed vids from today online tomorrow.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't LOVE the SC Chihuahua.. maybe a bit extreme in the head or something? But he certainly wasn't terrible.

Loved watching Armani (Xolo) again, that is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Head was extreme compared to the longhair, but it was a better mover than the longhair. I liked the longhair's attitude.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Not gonna lie... not very impressed with this dog:









His hind legs are so straight it's sort of uncomfortable to look at. I was rootin' for the Cambell's Bostons.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Gah I completely forgot about this! Definitely going to record it for tomorrow in case I don't wake up early enough.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah it's too bad about the Harrier (absent), and the Entlebucher and Lundehund (those too had no entries)
> 
> Love that PBGV.


Anyone know why the Harrier was absent? I agree about the pbgv but then again, I'm biased!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Thanks! Tried to find something online but unfortunately it just took me to the weather. Bah, oh well.


Love your signature picture, Trent is so handsome!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welshies were in and out in 10 minutes. Only 6 dogs were entered. The number one dog, Maddux, took it of course. Excited to see him in the group ring! I think he has a shot at a group placement.

I still hate how they cut his coat straight across the bottom like an English springer. He looks way too groomed, which is a no-no in the breed standard.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow, FiFi got dumped.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Anyone know why the Harrier was absent? I agree about the pbgv but then again, I'm biased!


I don't know for sure, but it could be any number of reasons. I think weather could have been a factor, but who knows.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> 1) Bloodhound- GCH Flessner's International S'Cess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the whippet! Love SportingFields whippets in general...that's where my friends whippet is from.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Not 100% pleased with the non-sporting group placements...but such is life


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Best of Breed Weimaraner- GCH Doc N' Camelot's Heaven Can Wait "Nash"

Very lovely male. Will wait for Westminster to put up pic.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

What time do labs show?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> What time do labs show?


They showed early, but they are probably still on there were 70 some of them.


Nvermind, they are finished, you should be able to watch the vid when it gets put up though.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

any idea which ring? trying to find video online


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> any idea which ring? trying to find video online


They were in Ring 9. They may not have the video up just yet.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Chaos, where do you find the pictures of the winners? I looked at some of the breeds from yesterday and just see a list of winners, no pics.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Wooho! Congrats to Coco on that group 1!!!! 

<3 <3 <3

She's such a lovely girl and it's so cool to see cardigans do so well. <3 <3 

Maybe one day, we'll get a BIS.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Wooho! Congrats to Coco on that group 1!!!!
> 
> <3 <3 <3
> 
> ...


I was also really excited about this. I love cardis, and it was fun to see a surprise win (I assumed the OES or GSD would take it). 

I'll be cheering for her in the ring tonight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Chaos, where do you find the pictures of the winners? I looked at some of the breeds from yesterday and just see a list of winners, no pics.


There should be a link to a photo under their name. 
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/bob.php?year=2014&day=1 (see where it says photo)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I don't know for sure, but it could be any number of reasons. I think weather could have been a factor, but who knows.


I don't do dog shows so I'm ignorant but I assumed there was more than one Harrier in the breed ring? If yes, wouldn't the winner of the breed have "stuck around" NYC for the group?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't do dog shows so I'm ignorant but I assumed there was more than one Harrier in the breed ring? If yes, wouldn't the winner of the breed have "stuck around" NYC for the group?


There were two entered, and neither showed up for breed competition so there for were absent. Because neither of them showed, no entry could have gone in to the group ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So we won't see an American Water Spaniel tonight as there were no entries for that breed.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I was also really excited about this. I love cardis, and it was fun to see a surprise win (I assumed the OES or GSD would take it).
> 
> I'll be cheering for her in the ring tonight.


Me too!!! 

I thought that GSD had it in the bag.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Engies are on in Ring 5, that's what I am watching.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There should be a link to a photo under their name.
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/bob.php?year=2014&day=1 (see where it says photo)


Oh yeah. I totally missed that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's the winning Welshie:

GCh Trystyn Statesman Cactus Blue ("Maddux")


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Here's the winning Welshie:
> 
> GCh Trystyn Statesman Cactus Blue ("Maddux")


Wow, I REALLY dislike the harsh lines of that groom. Is that typical?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Wow, I REALLY dislike the harsh lines of that groom. Is that typical?


No! It's not typical and I really dislike it too. I love Maddux, he's a really nice dog, but he has way too much coat and I don't like how they groom him. I rarely see dogs groomed quite like him. It looks like they're trying to make him competitive with the ESS, and it seems to be working because he's picked up a few BIS this year, which is very rare for a Welshie.

The standard even states, "Coat so excessive as to be a hindrance in the field is to be discouraged. Obvious barbering is to be avoided as well."


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> No! It's not typical and I really dislike it too. I love Maddux, he's a really nice dog, but he has way too much coat and I don't like how they groom him. I rarely see dogs groomed quite like him. It looks like they're trying to make him competitive with the ESS, and it seems to be working because he's picked up a few BIS this year, which is very rare for a Welshie.
> 
> The standard even states, "Coat so excessive as to be a hindrance in the field is to be discouraged. Obvious barbering is to be avoided as well."


'Obvious barbering' pretty much sums it up, haha. How can they give BIS if the dog is so obviously against the standard?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> 'Obvious barbering' pretty much sums it up, haha. How can they give BIS if the dog is so obviously against the standard?


I don't know. I think most judges just don't think of that part of the standard. It's not their breed, so they see "pretty coat!". Pretty much every breeder I've talked to is against excessive coats, but they can do well in the ring. I did have one breeder-judge say that he put my dog up because the other dog had too much coat, but most judges don't think that way. They are used to the ESS and ECS where it's normal to groom like that.

ETA: It also doesn't look so weird and groomed when he's moving. It just looks pretty and flowy.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I don't know. I think most judges just don't think of that part of the standard. It's not their breed, so they see "pretty coat!". Pretty much every breeder I've talked to is against excessive coats, but they can do well in the ring. I did have one breeder-judge say that he put my dog up because the other dog had too much coat, but most judges don't think that way. They are used to the ESS and ECS where it's normal to groom like that.
> 
> ETA: It also doesn't look so weird and groomed when he's moving. It just looks pretty and flowy.


Is it normal for Welshies to have that much coat and you just have to trim it down on a regular basis; or is having more coat more specific to certain lines?

I really hope they don't become red ESS's in the ring. I really appreciate the differences between the two.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BOB GSP- Vjk-Myst Garbonita's California Journey, a 12 month old class dog, beat a lot of specials. And according to the picture finish his championship, what a way to finish


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Is it normal for Welshies to have that much coat and you just have to trim it down on a regular basis; or is having more coat more specific to certain lines?
> 
> I really hope they don't become red ESS's in the ring. I really appreciate the differences between the two.


It's dependent on lines because coat texture and length is fairly genetic. It also has a lot to do with how well you take care of it and avoid breakage. I don't care that much, so I don't avoid breakage at all - my dog gets burrs and I brush them right out, even if some coat comes with it, and I've cut out a couple mats instead of painstakingly working them free. If you really baby the coat, you can grow a lot more. A big part of it is also gender - the girls have a lot less coat. Part of it is age too. Watson is 1.5 now and has a very moderate amount of coat (even compared his cousins who are 3 months older than him), but he will get more with age. The winner at Westminster is 6 years old.

I hope they don't become like ESS too. One reason I like them is that they are more moderate and practical as a hunting/outdoorsy dog while still having pretty feathers.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BOB GSP- Vjk-Myst Garbonita's California Journey, a 12 month old class dog, beat a lot of specials. And according to the picture finish his championship, what a way to finish


Beautiful dog! Good for him winning from the classes. I bet his owners are thrilled.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally got to watch the rerun of the agility,avoided this thread although I did find about Kelso? earlier. I didn't expect to see a Rottweiler,and was a good runner so was excited for that. Likes butt scratches and to try to stare down other dogs like mine too. 
Haven't seen a agility championship on tv in a long time,was fun to watch. I got up extra early and had poor sleep just to make sure I wouldn't miss it. I`m now going to watch the Staffies.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

English Springers will be on in Ring 5 after Black Cockers are done.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

No cable or satellite here so just watching this thread for the updates.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Breed winner for Ratties:

GCH Stoneybays Ur Martini's Serv'D CM









Wasn't posted on Westminster page yet but that's a good photo of him anyway. He is shown by River Ridge Rat Terriers.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> Breed winner for Ratties:
> 
> GCH Stoneybays Ur Martini's Serv'D CM
> 
> ...


Nice looking dog. I love the dark blanket pattern on this dog, vs the dogs who are mostly white with patches of color.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Nice looking dog. I love the dark blanket pattern on this dog, vs the dogs who are mostly white with patches of color.


I agree! As much as I like Merlin's piebald look, those Irish markings are stunning!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

WHOOOHOOO!!! Randy won breed in ESS!!!! He's a half brother to the young girl I show. 

Ch Telltale American Ride 










not the westminster photo will post that one later.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

A few BOB winners

Great Dane- GCH Windycity-Orion's Guitar Hero










Doberman- Ch Allure Playing With Fire










Flat Coated Retriever- GCH Windy Hill Dance To The Music JH










American Staffordshire Terrier- GCH Angarda Deja Vu Looking At You










Glen of Imaal Terrier- GCH Finnabair Ardmore Ned











Miniature Bull Terrier- GCH Dytona Vip










Staffordshire Bull Terrier- GCH Red Samurai


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the dane! 

I was really hoping the landseer Newfy bitch would win (I think her face and expression are just stunning), but the bitch who ended up winning is beautiful. I don't think there's a picture up yet, though. She has a really amazing head. But from what I hear, Pouch Cove is known for dogs with really amazing heads.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> I love the dane!
> 
> I was really hoping the landseer Newfy bitch would win (I think her face and expression are just stunning), but the bitch who ended up winning is beautiful. I don't think there's a picture up yet, though. She has a really amazing head. But from what I hear, Pouch Cove is known for dogs with really amazing heads.


Pouch Cove does have some really nice dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember all Tonight's festivities starts at 8:00pm ET on USA and will run till 11:00 pm.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

REALLY dislike that groom on the Welsh. SO overdone. They obviously took a flat iron to him, too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Weimaraner BOB- GCH Doc N' Camelot's Heaven Can Wait 










Love him.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more breed winners

Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier- GCH Doubloon's Extreme Play










Labrador Retriever- Ch Wits End St. Pauli Girl










Russell Terrier- GCH Goldsand's Columbus


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Labrador Retriever- Ch Wits End St. Pauli Girl


Is it in the breed standard that labs need to be fat? Lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> REALLY dislike that groom on the Welsh. SO overdone. They obviously took a flat iron to him, too.


I understand a little flat ironing if your dog is a bit curly, but I really don't like when it's super obvious. We lost to a nice dog at the Thanksgiving cluster, but I couldn't get over how straight they made his hair. He looked out of place even among the specials.

ETA: And I understand why some judges like it, because it looks like an ESS, but I don't understand how they got away with it at Nationals. He must be a really exceptional dog in person.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> A few BOB winners
> 
> Great Dane- GCH Windycity-Orion's Guitar Hero
> 
> ...


Love the Dane,Dobe,Rattie and Staffordshire terrier. The Staffordshire bull terrier seems a bit heavy built for my liking though.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Is it in the breed standard that labs need to be fat? Lol


Lol. That's the way it seems!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Labrador Retriever- Ch Wits End St. Pauli Girl


Might be a beautiful dog, but I can't see past the rolls. YIKES. WHY do they do that?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Is it in the breed standard that labs need to be fat? Lol


Here's the relevant part of the standard:



> Substance--Substance and bone proportionate to the overall dog. Light, "weedy" individuals are definitely incorrect; equally objectionable are cloddy lumbering specimens. Labrador Retrievers shall be shown in working condition well-muscled and without excess fat.


I don't see how the fat labs fit that standard. I always find it so weird when standard is specific on something, but the trend goes the opposite direction.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Might be a beautiful dog, but I can't see past the rolls. YIKES. WHY do they do that?


Neither can I. I just don't see why these Labradors fit the standard. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

A lot of show dogs are a little overweight but Labs really take the cake,literally.


----------



## iriskai (Oct 23, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BOB GSP- Vjk-Myst Garbonita's California Journey, a 12 month old class dog, beat a lot of specials. And according to the picture finish his championship, what a way to finish



LOVE this boy. I remember Val posting puppy pictures when the litter was little.  She has to be over the moon! Handler of the year followed up by breed from the classes to finish CJ's championship at Westminster? I'd say she's having a good week!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Can anyone share a picture of who won the smooth fox terrier?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Can anyone share a picture of who won the smooth fox terrier?


Ch Absolutely Talk Of The Town


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

One hour till show time.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ch Absolutely Talk Of The Town


Thank you! I miss mine.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Thank you! I miss mine.


Your Welcome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just under a half an hour.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group Order for the Night

Sporting
Working
Terrier


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oldest dog we will see tonight- Ch Chestnuts Selling The Drama CD GN RAE NA NAJ NJP, the 11 year old English Cocker Spaniel










Youngest- already posted, it's the 12 month old German Shorthaired Pointer.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Less than 10 mins, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's time for the show!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I got home 5 minutes before SVU ended. 
omgwowwhew.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay Nash! Go get em.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There's Beckham.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous GSP.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Curly Coated Retriever


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous Golden


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That lab is MASSIVE. It looks like she's waddling!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Gordon Setter.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm being blown away by how beautiful these sporting dogs are. Except for the lab. That lab is fat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half down, on to the next after break.

There were some really nice dogs in that first half, this is a really strong group tonight.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Irish Setter. I love Irish Setters, there such beautiful dogs. 

Yay. The Irish Red and White Setter was from WI.



Effisia said:


> That lab is MASSIVE. It looks like she's waddling!


It looked like she was waddling to me too.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Why are the labs so overweight? When we were there we were amazed at that.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> Why are the labs so overweight? When we were there we were amazed at that.


I'm wondering that too...Are they suppose to be that stocky?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Engie.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

YAY GO randy!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love this IWS.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Weimaraner


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Beautiful Weimaraner


Nash is gorgeous, was number 1 last year.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Man, people want to talk excessive rear, let's look at the Setters x.x


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh no Nash, but Randy made the cut.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I love the Golden! So freaking cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Aw. I was rooting for the Toller or the Golden. Not a fan of IWS but oh well.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Not a fan of Golden's but that was a nice one.
I was reeaaaalllllyyy pulling for Beckham or the springer -mainly beckham- but that was a nice lineup.

I'm also another who doesn't understand why the bench labs are fat. Stock is one thing. That dog was blubber. Most of them are.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sporting Group

1) Irish Water Spaniel- GCH Whistlestop's Riley On Fire










2) Black Cocker Spaniel- GCH Casablanca's Thrilling Seduction










3) Golden Retriever- GCH Kalm Sea's To Have And To Hold










4) English Springer Spaniel- CH. Telltale American Ride


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I was pulling for Randy, and thought Sam gave him a long look, but at least he got 4th.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

The commercials are precious. I love the shaming one. LOL Much better than the Super Bowl!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next up the Working group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Like that Mal.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous Berner.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful boxer.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lol at the bullmastiff.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Berner


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> lol at the bullmastiff.


It's fun when they show some spirit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

gorgeous representative of a chinook.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous Chinook


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Anatolian


My pick

Do not even have to see all of them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a nice Dobe, but I still can't believe Fifi didn't make the ribbons.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the Doberman


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Anatolian
> 
> 
> My pick
> ...


Yeah but what do you think Clay is going to do.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

That Doberman is showing beautifully.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Anatolian
> 
> 
> My pick
> ...


The Anatolian was gorgeous.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Dane, and love that it's a Mantle.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

That Dane. Oh my. I'm in love!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We will see the favorite to win this group and likely BIS coming up after break.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Swissie.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beuatiful Leonberger


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Uh, I know it's done and over with, but this

















does not sit right with me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love this Neo.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Leonbergers are beautiful dogs. There used to be 5, from 4 different families living around here. I really like their temperment. There's only one who we run into regularly. He's 10 years old. As his owner says, "He's well past his warranty". lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And there's Matisse. Gorgeous.

The working dogs are having some fun tonight lol.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful PWD


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

The Saint Bernards have such a great lumbering gait.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Beautiful PWD


I would be surprised if he doesn't win the group.

Beautiful Siberian Husky.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the Sammy, & Sibe


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love this Tibetan Mastiff.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Fizzzzzzyyyyyy!!!!!!

Love that Tibetan !!!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah but what do you think Clay is going to do.




I am biased anyway..... That bitch belongs to a friend of mine.

If you remember after our Lab Buc Died, I had a thread about getting my wife to choose another breed... Anatolians were on our (my) short list. And I would have gone with the owner of that dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Fizzzzzzyyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> Love that Tibetan !!!


Was wondering when you were going to post lol.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the face on the Tibetan Mastiff.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Winners

1) Portuguese Water Dog- GCH Claircreek Impression De Matisse










2) Mastiff- GCH Willow Ridges Risky Business










3) Akita- GCH CR-Wicca's Trade Secret










4) Boxer- GCH Brisbane N Blue Monday's Diamonds Are Decadent


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

HollowHeaven said:


> Uh, I know it's done and over with, but this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That is just.. no. I hope that it's just the picture making the legs look wrong.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

working group winner was no surprise.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Almost time for Terriers, and the last group.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Was wondering when you were going to post lol.


I know, I'm sorry!! I've been so absent - I've been keeping tabs on this thread though ! I'm trying to find more time to get back on here.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

gorgeous Airedale.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

That cumberbund is over the top!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Am Staff.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Border Terrier


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful Smooth Fox Terrier


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I like that Glen of Imaal.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely Manchester.

So Gorgeous, that Mini Bull.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL at Simon the Mini bull, having a good time getting that bait.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

The Mini Bull Terrier made me laugh


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> The Mini Bull Terrier made me laugh


That breed are such clowns.

Gorgeous Rat Terrier.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the Rat Terrier! Gorgeous dog!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the Scottie 


ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That breed are such clowns.
> 
> Gorgeous Rat Terrier.


The one I've met was the hugest clown, & always seemed to be doing something.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier Group Winners

1) Wire Fox Terrier- GCH Afterall Painting The Sky










2) Skye Terrier- GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie










3) Border Terrier- GCH Meadowlake Simply Sinful










4) Russell Terrier- GCH. Goldsand's Columbus


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Not a single one I wanted to win has won. Booo.

Though I'm rooting for the Cardi.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Almost Time for BIS.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kinda rooting for the IWS or the Cardigan Corgi, but it's going to be hard to beat Matisse.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Not a single one I wanted to win has won. Booo.
> 
> Though I'm rooting for the Cardi.


The exact same here.

Who do you think will win BIS? I'm not sure, but I want the Cardi to get BIS


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd like the Cardi or the bloodhound.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to see the cardigan get BIS.
I feel like they're the quiet cousin of the flamboyant pembroke and nobody really pays attention to them.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm rooting for the Bloodhound. LOVE that dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What is so bloody great about Fox Terriers? x.x

Crossing fingers for the Cardi.

Haha Matisse! Stretching it out!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL at Matisse.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I think we know who the crowd wants to win, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last dog on the table.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous free stack for the Cardigan.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO SO DISAPPOINT
D: waaahhhhhh


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Just close your eyes,& pick, lol.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The Poodle,how original! Oh I got confused again and thought it won. I've done that in person too.

I wanted that Cardi to win...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BIS Winner- Wire Fox Terrier, GCH Afterall Painting The Sky












RBIS Winner- Standard Poodle- GCH Brighton Lakeridge Encore


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Disappointed the Cardi didn't win BIS.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know why I get my hopes up. It's always the Poodle, Terrier of sorts or Pekingese.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a nice way for Ally to retire though. Congrats to both winners, they were not what I would have picked sure but that doesn't take away from how nice they are.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh yeah...the Wire Fox Terrier won! A cutie too, the line up was okay. I was only rooting for three dogs: Wire Fox, Bloodhound, and the Cardigan Welsh Corgi. The rest were so-so and some were ugly, but that's my opinion. Congratulations to the winner!

Oh and was it just me or did we not see some breeds? I know they said the Harrier wasn't there, but I didn't see the Entlebutcher or the Norwegian Lundehund either. Did I miss them?

Loved the Chinook too! I love that dog breed and the Rat Terrier was cute being tricolor and all. The Portuguese Podengo was cute too.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Uh, I know it's done and over with, but this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW RIGHT! So disappointed with the boston pick.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Oh and was it just me or did we not see some breeds? I know they said the Harrier wasn't there, but I didn't see the Entlebutcher or the Norwegian Lundehund either. Did I miss them?


There were none entered, same with the american water spaniel.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I just read your comments (going through all 27pgs now). That's really a shame. How come none entered? 

And on a side note since the commentator couldn't say this breed's name since he wasn't there, how do you pronounce the Entlebutcher's breed? I know I'm saying it wrong.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Yeah I just read your comments (going through all 27pgs now). That's really a shame. How come none entered?
> 
> And on a side note since the commentator couldn't say this breed's name since he wasn't there, how do you pronounce the Entlebutcher's breed? I know I'm saying it wrong.


I have no idea, it happens, not usually at westminster, but happens nonetheless. 

I believe it is pronounced Ent-Lee-Boo-Ker


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Gorgeous Chinook


Our state dog and he/she is from an hour from me!


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

You know...I know I'm biased...but I really thought Coco should have taken it. She looked FANTASTIC, even better at WKC then she did at Eukenuba, IMHO. 

Congrats to the winners!!! That fox terrier was a lovely dog and was handled very well.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I KNOW RIGHT! So disappointed with the boston pick.


I like the Best of Opposite much much better...


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Really disappointed...

I thought the PWD or cardigan should have gotten it...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

meggels said:


> I like the Best of Opposite much much better...


Agreed. Skandal is a beautiful example of a Boston.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Agree. Very nice Boston compared to BOB. 

Can someone please explain to me why obese Labs are a thing and perfectly acceptable (and encouraged) in the show world?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Agreed. Skandal is a beautiful example of a Boston.


Yeah I'm about half tempted to try and contact her breeder and sing their praises. 
A dog like that should not have lost to a dog whose nose is covered by skin and who is post legged.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The BOS boston is very nice. One of the prettiest I've seen. Love her head.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I have no idea, it happens, not usually at westminster, but happens nonetheless.
> 
> I believe it is pronounced Ent-Lee-Boo-Ker


Thanks Chaos. I'm going to put the pronunciation in my dog breed book. 

And as regards to the Lab, I thought the dog was pregnant, but it was supposed to look like that? That's odd. Labs should be fit looking for the show ring (anywhere too).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Thanks Chaos. I'm going to put the pronunciation in my dog breed book.
> 
> And as regards to the Lab, I thought the dog was pregnant, but it was supposed to look like that? That's odd. Labs should be fit looking for the show ring (anywhere too).


Yeah. Here's the video of the Lab judging. They all look that way. 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/Breed Judging/2014/Sporting/pid:m6QTTNtx9acW

Well, maybe not all, but many.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> gorgeous representative of a chinook.


Aaaah...the pic didn't come through for me!!  Isn't this the first year for chinook? I LOVE that breed!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

BellaPup said:


> Aaaah...the pic didn't come through for me!!  Isn't this the first year for chinook? I LOVE that breed!


Yes their first year which is cool! And yes, they're a great breed. I think the handler could've said more about them when the reporter was interviewing her. She said nothing of the breed pulling sleds or how great dogs they are.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Aaaah...the pic didn't come through for me!!  Isn't this the first year for chinook? I LOVE that breed!


I didn't put a pic up, lol. But here is it










Yes it is their first year. Next year the Coton de Tulear and Wirehaired Vizsla should be there for the first time. Coton joins the Non-sporting on July 2 and the Wire Vizsla the sporting group on July 2.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm finally watching it now. I had no idea the English foxhound was so big and stocky !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'm finally watching it now. I had no idea the English foxhound was so big and stocky !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep they are very stocky compared to the American which is more slender.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

From what I have been hearing, there are still people stuck in NY with flights cancelled.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> From what I have been hearing, there are still people stuck in NY with flights cancelled.


I was surprised that so many west coast dogs made it to NY at all.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes it is their first year. Next year the Coton de Tulear and Wirehaired Vizsla should be there for the first time. Coton joins the Non-sporting on July 2 and the Wire Vizsla the sporting group on July 2.


Wow Chaos you are amazing! How do you find out which breeds are going to be for next year? I look and find nothing until around 4-5mon before Westminster is on. And the Coton is next year I see, that's cool. But they do that long show dog coat. Hope they look cute like that, like the Havanese does.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I didn't put a pic up, lol. But here is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh...thank you, Chaos!! Beautiful Chinook <sigh>


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow Chaos you are amazing! How do you find out which breeds are going to be for next year? I look and find nothing until around 4-5mon before Westminster is on. And the Coton is next year I see, that's cool. But they do that long show dog coat. Hope they look cute like that, like the Havanese does.


AKC's website under FSS, here is the link to the news, I check it often.

http://www.akc.org/reg/fss_news.cfm

Coton's are Misc right now, but since Westminster doesn't have Misc, they can't go till they are fully recognized, which will happen later this year as I said. I have seen a few at shows from time to time.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew when and where I could get video of the dog agility competition? Mainly the large dog section. So far I can only find amateur and rather dark and blurry video taken by the audience.
I did watch it on tv,but sense there is not much good video of Rottweilers out there I want to have it saved or on disc as well. Although There are some other dogs I would enjoy seeing again as well.


----------

